# Windows 7 Service Pack 1 Released



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...e6-4056-4059-8a1b-3a9b77cdfdda&displaylang=en


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Check your version under Computer / Properties. I suppose mine was installed during one of the weekly updates.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Windows 8 not far ahead


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Downloaded and installed this morning. Now waiting for the release of Internet Explorer 9.


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

dennisj00 said:


> Check your version under Computer / Properties. I suppose mine was installed during one of the weekly updates.


This is not yet available through Windows Update, if that's what you mean by weekly updates. As of now it is standalone only.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

It's on Windows Update on 2 of my computers at home. I was suprised to see it there.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

njblackberry said:


> This is not yet available through Windows Update, if that's what you mean by weekly updates. As of now it is standalone only.


Um....I just got the Microsoft Update notification this morning, containing the Service Pack 1 in it....

Done here.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Um....I just got the Microsoft Update notification this morning, containing the Service Pack 1 in it....
> 
> Done here.


Interesting. I just looked and it's not selected to download or install yet it isn't listed as "optional."


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

Maybe Microsoft rolls out their Service Pack the same way DirecTV rolls out their DVR software releases . I think my updates were the same way -- not listed as optional but not yet selected for install.


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

Got it via Windows update this morning.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

njblackberry said:


> This is not yet available through Windows Update, if that's what you mean by weekly updates. As of now it is standalone only.


There were three updates this morning for Windows 7. Two were recommended and one was optional. Only after downloading and installing all three was the update for Windows 7 Service Pack 1 made available. Check to see if you have the three updates for Windows 7.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I had to re-check for updates to get it. Installed it last night.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Installed it last night. We'll see if anything gets fouled up.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

njblackberry said:


> This is not yet available through Windows Update, if that's what you mean by weekly updates. As of now it is standalone only.


... it is. As an option.

Go to Windows Update, then select Windows 7 Service Pack 1.


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

Cool - didn't see it yesterday.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Most of us shouldn't see much of a difference, it mostly is a rollup of the previously released patches, except for 2008 R2 server stuff.

I think my download was about 80 meg total.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dpeters11 said:


> Most of us shouldn't see much of a difference, it mostly is a rollup of the previously released patches, except for 2008 R2 server stuff.
> 
> I think my download was about 80 meg total.


61.2 Meg for the 32-bit version of WIN7.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

There is a report on the VMWare Fusion forums that Fusion has an issue with SP1. I haven't tried it myself yet. I'll let others try it out first. :grin:


----------



## bjamin82 (Sep 4, 2007)

WestDC said:


> Windows 8 not far ahead


http://www.zdnet.com/blog/microsoft...umbers/8747?tag=content;search-results-rivers


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

njblackberry said:


> This is not yet available through Windows Update, if that's what you mean by weekly updates. As of now it is standalone only.


I got it by Windows update yesterday about 5 PM, Pacific Time. Took quite a while to download with several long pauses -- probably very heavy traffic at the MS servers.

The download wasn't automatic, though. I had to click Windows Update on my Start menu to get it going.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

This is wierd, I haven't applied updates in a couple of weeks, machine hasn't been rebooted, but I have the SP.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Does this apply to Win7 Starter? Does anyone know?


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

njblackberry said:


> This is not yet available through Windows Update, if that's what you mean by weekly updates. As of now it is standalone only.


It's listed as a pending update in my update list. :shrug:

Mike


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Does this apply to Win7 Starter? Does anyone know?


I would think it would, the core of the OS is the same, you just can't do things like change the background image or use Aero.


----------



## R0am3r (Sep 20, 2008)

klang said:


> There is a report on the VMWare Fusion forums that Fusion has an issue with SP1. I haven't tried it myself yet. I'll let others try it out first. :grin:


I will have to check out the Fusion issue at work. But I am able to confirm that VMWare Workstation is working great with SP1.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Update.

Not update.

Option.

Standalone.

Automatic silent.

Blah, blah, blah...... Only one post that eludes to anything worthwhile -- re: _a rollup of the previously released patches_

What does it do? Is it necessary? Does it screw anything up or fix anything? Does it add anything?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

The biggest thing new in SP1 that possibly affects home users is an audio fix over HDMI where there was a distortion after a reboot. The other new features will be useless in a home environment, update in Federation Services, Support for RemoteFX in 2008R2.

There are a total of about 796 fixes and security updates in SP1, but most you already have if you've been updating. However, software may check for SP1 as a prerequisite.

List of updates and fixes:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/en/details.aspx?familyId=61924cea-83fe-46e9-96d8-027ae59ddc11
(second download button)


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dpeters11 said:


> The biggest thing new in SP1 that possibly affects home users is an audio fix over HDMI where there was a distortion after a reboot. The other new features will be useless in a home environment, update in Federation Services, Support for RemoteFX in 2008R2.
> 
> There are a total of about 796 fixes and security updates in SP1, but most you already have if you've been updating. However, software may check for SP1 as a prerequisite.


Thanks for the info.

Service Pack 1 releases tend to be just that - service packs that clean up loose ends and correct lingering small flaws. Glad to see them release it, but so far WIN7 here has been very, very solid anyway.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

True, but there are some updates I've deliberately passed on like anything related to IE and a couple of others. Don't need'em, don't want'em, so if they're included in SP1, I probably don't want it either.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Does this apply to Win7 Starter? Does anyone know?


Stuart, just hit windows update and look in the options. I would assume yes.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

SayWhat? said:


> True, but there are some updates I've deliberately passed on like anything related to IE and a couple of others. Don't need'em, don't want'em, so if they're included in SP1, I probably don't want it either.


Just curious, why don't you want things like IE security updates? And before you say it, because you only use Firefox/Chrome/Opera etc is not a valid answer


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Service Pack 1 releases tend to be just that - service packs that clean up loose ends and correct lingering small flaws. Glad to see them release it, but so far WIN7 here has been very, very solid anyway.


They are much more careful about putting new features in service packs than they used to be. Just thinking about some of the service packs in NT4 would give me nightmares.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm late to this party... I have been sick as a dog!

Windows 7 SP1 will be of more interest to Network Admins than most users. It is essentially a roll up of what has been released since it came out. If you are up to date your download package should be less than 90MB. 

There is some "fit n finish" but essentially no new features at all other than some related to Win 2008 Server. 

For those of you running Windows 7 64 bit, make sure you pick up the one optional after the install.

Side effect: you will find in your optionals, that all of the foreign language packages are back. Simply select the first language, scroll to the bottom of the list and hold the shift key down while you click on the last language. This will select all of them. Right click on the shaded language packs and choose "hide update" and that will take care of them.

This service pack is for ALL versions of Windows 7. Ignoring the Service Pack would be counterproductive (and frankly dumb) as it will set a flag on your system that tells all future updates where you are on your system

Windows 7 has been the most stable Windows ever and the SP1 has been thoroughly tested.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

LarryFlowers said:


> Windows 7 has been the most stable Windows ever


I could not agree more Larry, and I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*Microsoft to Push Windows 7 Service Pack 1 to Users Starting March 19*



> As Microsoft marches toward its early April 2013 end of free support deadline for Windows 7, the company is planning to update automatically some of those who still have yet to install the first (and seemingly only) Service Pack for the operating system.
> 
> As announced on March 18 on the Microsoft "Blogging Windows" blog, Microsoft plans to begin rolling out Windows 7 SP1 automatically, via Windows Update to Windows 7 users who still are running the release-to-manufacturing (RTM) version without SP1 installed. This process will begin on March 19.
> 
> . . . .


*READ MORE*


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Good.

Ad for Enterprises, Microsoft has released a slow boot slow logon roll up for 7 and windows server that looks really interesting.

http://blogs.technet.com/b/askpfepl...ows-7-and-server-2008-r2-available-today.aspx


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Speaking of Larry ........


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

SayWhat?;3196703 said:


> Speaking of Larry ........


Seems like he's been lurking, but quiet.


----------

